# Tony Chacheres cajun seasoning.



## eman (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that i have posted the recipe for tony chacheres cajun seasoning in the wikis. This is  from mr tonys cook book.

 Enjoy!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Bob - you know it is kind of funny. I never had the recipe but had made a similar one, just did not hae the MSG


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 31, 2010)

Now I do like Tony's seasonings and thanks for the recipe. Now I kinda know what's in it but do you know Mr. Zaterain's too???


----------



## eman (Oct 31, 2010)

Which zatarains recipe???


----------



## hemi (Oct 31, 2010)

Just exactly IS a wiki ?


----------



## hemi (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot the WHAT..


----------



## eman (Nov 4, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now I do like Tony's seasonings and thanks for the recipe. Now I kinda know what's in it but do you know Mr. Zaterain's too???


It's now in the wikis under M for my copycat for zatirains.


----------



## pokey (Nov 4, 2010)

M? I don't think that would have been the first place I'd look. But I guess it will show up in a search, so it doesn't matter where you file it.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 4, 2010)

Exactly what kind of salt ? kosher ? or what ?


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool thanks! Will make some up  (minus the MSG). I have taken to using Tony's to season my breakfast potatos on Satuday morning. I also like to add it to buttermilk and then soak some pork chops in it overnight, smoke em up for about 2 hrs. or so and they are awesome!


----------



## eman (Nov 4, 2010)

northern greenhorn said:


> Exactly what kind of salt ? kosher ? or what ?


I couldn't tell you as i don't use salt.

 Mr tony's recipe calls for 1 - 26 oz box of salt. so i guess just plain iodized salt.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 4, 2010)

eman said:


> I couldn't tell you as i don't use salt.
> 
> Mr tony's recipe calls for 1 - 26 oz box of salt. so i guess just plain iodized salt.




I would agree... if you have ever used the stuff it looks like plain ol' table salt.


----------

